# Tres Hombres



## HumbleHomeCook (Apr 24, 2021)

Nothing special, I was just cleaning up and just thought that while the knife is interchangeable this really is my most used trilogy.


----------



## ian (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## WiriWiri (Apr 25, 2021)

Nice utensils boys. 

And thanks a lot too - I thought my geekery around knives was a little hard to explain to outsiders, but now it turns out that I also covet the flipping pan slices of others. This kitchenware fetish is going too far


----------

